# charts news verlag



## mistgabel (19 Oktober 2008)

folgendes problem.
ich hab mir vor einiger zeit so eine so eine prince of charts card andrehen lassen,von wegen 30 % bei vielen händlern in ihrer nähe.
als ich den vertrag wiederrufen wollte ging dies nicht,da ich schon übers internet meinen account hab freischalten lassen,obwohl eine 14 tägige testphase eingeräumt wurde.
mal davon abgesehen kann ich mit dieser karte gar nix machen,in diversen läden die auch im internet angegeben wurde,wurde ich nur belächelt als ich mit dieser karte ankam.
kann ich den vertrag wiederrufen  z.b.wg. täuschung?


----------



## engel07 (9 März 2009)

*AW: charts news verlag*

Auch ich habe mir diese Karte per Telefon andrehen lassen. Was kann ich tun um diesen "Vertrag" rückgängig zu machen? Muß ich auf Rechnungen reagieren?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (10 März 2009)

*AW: charts news verlag*

Hallo zusammen!

Da war es wieder, das Problem, daß alle Anbieter telefonisch abgeschlossener Verträge haben: Es gibt keinen Beweis für den Vertragsabschluß. Oft wollen die Angerufenen nur weiteres Informationsmaterial und bekommen trotzdem wird behauptet, man habe einen Vertrag geschlossen. Auch der Erhalt der Widerrufsbelehrung kann normalerweise nicht belegt werden. Die Telefonverkäufer haben die Arschkarte gezogen, wenn der angebliche Käufer den Vertragsabschluß bestreitet. 

Giuter Rat findet sich im Anitispam-Wiki: Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki

Auch auf anderen Internetseiten bezieht der Charts news Verlag AG (Großbeeren) mit seiner Princecard heftige Prügel: ReclaBox-Beschwerde: Princecard.de - [email protected] news Verlag - ABZOCKER

Nebelwolf


----------

